# Weight of the bed of 14"X40" Logan?



## turdferguson6400 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi, does anybody know how much the bed, including feet, weighs?

I need to unload it out of the bed of my truck.

Thanks.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 16, 2017)

turdferguson6400 said:


> Hi, does anybody know how much the bed, including feet, weighs?
> 
> I need to unload it out of the bed of my truck.
> 
> Thanks.



The manual states that for a model 6565 the shipping weight is 1950 lbs. I have a model 6561 and move my lathe with a standard 2 ton engine crane by raising one end at a time and then place it on heavy duty furniture dollies.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 16, 2017)

just a FYI
iron/steel is approximately 40 lbs per square foot (12"x 12" x 1" thick)


----------



## turdferguson6400 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks for the responses.

I need to know how much the bed itself weighs. The lathe has been disassembled.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 17, 2017)

I've no idea.  You might call Logan and ask him if he still has the shipping weight of a replacement bed.  And whether that is with or without the legs.


----------

